# First Kimber



## Fosgate (Jun 29, 2012)

17yr old daughter fell in love with a Kimber 1911 during CCW training this last weekend. Only boyfriend I could approve of really. Friend recently had one of his Yugo SKS's blow the stock in half and ruined the chamber loosing all it's value. I had 8 Yugos sitting here and after the friends incident I thought I would free up some space and get a Kimber for the daughter to shoot while she is still living in the house. Traded six of my SKS's for a Kimber Ultra Crimson Carry II 1911 .45ACP a couple hours ago for $100 kicked back on the deal. I bought the SKS's last fall when Cabela's was dumping them for $200 a pop. Could have gotten more possibly by selling online but didn't want to deal with the hassle and cost of getting shipping boxes, paying fees to GB etc. Kept my two best of course including an unissued one built in 1986 and looks untouched fresh off the assembly line.

The rack they sat on just looks naked now as I am maybe having a little buyers remorse. Could be rectified if the Kimber was in my hands but have to wait for it. It was ordered six months ago and just put my name on it. The store has only been getting about one a month though. I'm sure I'll kick myself someday just like some guys who sold a bunch of Russian SKS's for $90 15-20yrs ago. Daughters got interest in the 2nd amendment and the responsibility to own and carry firearms, how can I say no to that in today's world?


----------



## Bohica (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't think you will be getting it back..... As long as she is enjoying it and has the right to keep it I don't see a father willing to give up 6 other guns having the heart to ask for it back lol. Just my 2c's


----------



## Fosgate (Jun 29, 2012)

Anything I should keep an eye out for this model other than the recoil spring?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Watch the follower design on aftermarket mags,they need to be plastic or a captured design steel one like I believe McCormic makes.The standard steel ones will ding the feedramp feeding the last round.It takes a good beating before it hinders feeding but the only cure is to mill out the ramp and replace it with a steel insert.

Another quirk of Kimber (and some others get it) is the extractor.It seems they are better now but I don't think they had anyone that knew how to check or adjust tension.If you have ejection problems,that's the most likely cause,if not don't worry about it.Clocking is something that is quite common on 1911s,but unless it's ejecting irradic and all over the place it isn't a huge deal as long as it clocks just a touch.Looking at the rear of it you'll see that it has twisted counter clockwise on the flat compared to the slide's hammer notch.If you do need to fix it it's a simple $20 firing pin stop and a few swipes of a file.

Kimber only has a one year warranty so remember that when you get it,discover any issues there may be early so it doesn't fall on you to fix it.


----------

